# S2 steering wheel on CGT?



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

I have a line on a used, but very good condition non-airbag S2 sport steering wheel. Hub is PN 893 064 706 b which I 
think is for Euro S2/CQ/80/90, correct? Anybody know what, if any, modifications I may have to make to put this on my 87 CGT? I LOVE the look of this wheel, and really want it. Right now I have a leather wrapped wheel of a 5000 in it. I had to pop the hub out of my old stock wheel and put it on the 5K wheel, but it fit perfectly. Would I have to do this to the S2 wheel? or is it a bolt on? Would my stock CGT hub even fit this wheel? Ekk! I SO want this wheel....


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: S2 steering wheel on CGT? (duandcc)*

Just to let you know, if it dosent have the "S2" badge on the bottom spoke, it's not a real S2 wheel, but a Sport wheel. 
I had bought one a while back and when I found out it was the plain Sport, I felt a bit disheatened. I surfed ebay.de and found a auction for a genuine S2 wheel with a buy it now price of 45 euro, so I grabed it up. My buddy really liked the wheel, so I sold it to him for what I paid for $200 (I paid $260 after shipping, this was when the euro was only 1.05 to 1 dollar) Long story short, the seller cut off communication with me after I asked a few too many questions.
My buddy who bought the wheel had to have the hub brought to a machine shop to modify it to fit his UrQ. I assume your CGT has simmilar horn contacts and turn signal canceler, so you may need to do the same, or jsut get the proper Nardi hub for your application and swap hubs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: S2 steering wheel on CGT? (yumyjagermiester)*

Yup, aware of the emblem thing. I've e-mail the seller to ask if it has the S2 emblem or if it is just a Sport wheel. Obviously I won't pay as much for a Sport wheel. Yes, the 4000 and CGT share the same steering system as the UrQ. 
I want to make sure i understand exactly what a hub is... a hub is the ring shaped part that snaps into the steering wheel that has the brass springy thing that the wiring for the hron button hooks into, right? If so, can I just pop my hub out and insert it into the new hwel? That's what I had to do to make my 5000 wheel fit.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: S2 steering wheel on CGT? (yumyjagermiester)*

Also, where can I get the "proper" nardi hub, what's the part number and how much will it cost?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: S2 steering wheel on CGT? (duandcc)*

I'm not quite sure of where you can get the Nardi hub. I will try to get a hold of my freind that had his hub machined to fit the UrQ to find out what had to be done, but it didnt seem like it was a big project at all.
Generic hub pics:








Underside that connects to the steering wheel, note the turnsignal cancler and horn ground.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: S2 steering wheel on CGT? (yumyjagermiester)*

Hey, found out that the wheel is the Sport wheel (no S2 emblem). The guy was asking $250 plus shipping, but is willing to go $250 shipped beacuse it is not a real S2 wheel. Think it's worth it?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: S2 steering wheel on CGT? (duandcc)*

Sent you IM


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: S2 steering wheel on CGT? (duandcc)*

Dave, as I told you in the email, I have the same sports wheel in my Cq. I only paid $60 for mine, but that was a friend's price, plus the fact that he doesnt know the real value on these wheels. It feels a bit unusual to drive with at first, because this wheel has a much thicker ring that the stock wheel. After you're over that, it just feels good!








Now that I got my computer up and running again, here's the pic I promised you in the email I sent you. The pic is huge (2048x1024), I dont have any photoshop software installed yet, so I cant resize it. Sorry!
http://perlindgren.tripod.com/audi/101_0189.jpg


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: S2 steering wheel on CGT? (PerL)*

Pic dosen't work.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: S2 steering wheel on CGT? (yumyjagermiester)*

Stupid case-sensitive Tripod!








http://perlindgren.tripod.com/audi/101_0189.JPG <- I've copied that straight out of the "File Manager".


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: S2 steering wheel on CGT? (PerL)*

still no worky


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: S2 steering wheel on CGT? (MFZERO)*

What if you try to copy the link and paste it in the adress line in a new window? It is because of linking from remote servers etc. It is there, and it is the correct URL.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: S2 steering wheel on CGT? (PerL)*

Copy and paste, it works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







. . .


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: S2 steering wheel on CGT? (yumyjagermiester)*

i see said the blind man!







nice wheel!!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: S2 steering wheel on CGT? (MFZERO)*

Per, any chance you know or would be willing to pull your wheel to find out the part number of your hub? I'm getting the wheel!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: S2 steering wheel on CGT? (duandcc)*

Since I'm using a Jamex hub, there arent any Audi number there. THe Jamex number appears to be 440002, but it is only written on the box with a ball point pen, so I dont know if that is Jamex' number, or the importers number. As I mentioned, the wheel has an universal 6-bolt pattern that will fit hubs from Nardi, Dino, Jamex etc (wont fit Momo hubs).


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: S2 steering wheel on CGT? (PerL)*

Whoo hoo! The wheel has been bought and will ship out tomorrow!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: S2 steering wheel on CGT? (duandcc)*

Hope PerL doesn't mind, but I stole his pic, resized it and put it on my server that allows remote linking. He's got the same wheel I'm getting...


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: S2 steering wheel on CGT? (duandcc)*

You'll love it







belive me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







, Number one upgrade for the interior of the audi, next is an Audi OEM A4/S4 gear knob.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: S2 steering wheel on CGT? (yumyjagermiester)*

I don't suppose you have a pic of what an A4 shift knob looks like in a 4K/CGT?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: S2 steering wheel on CGT? (duandcc)*

















And this is a pic of it in Ricky's (PhunkFX) 4k.
























I can check my local Audi/VW yard this weekend is you would like and see if there are any in a good used condition. I bought a Jetta Mk4 knob/boot to put in my GF's Mk3 at that yard two weeks ago for only $25 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Oh, that would be cool. Do they just screw on or does the shaft need to be rethreaded? Black leather would be good...


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (duandcc)*

Screws right on. Not to many people like my red leather knob, but my car is read so I like it







. So do you want me to look for one for you? I would suspect it to be around $30...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*

Sure. If you find one, can you accept a PayPal payment?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (duandcc)*

OK, I'll admit this has me a bit confused. Do I just need a Nardi to Audi CGT hub adaptor? In my line of thinking this would mean that the stock hub on the wheel is the same as the hub that would come on a Nardi wheel and I just need to get an adaptor. Right? or do I need to order both a Nardi hub and a Nardi hub to Audi adaptor?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (duandcc)*

No, if you went the new hub approach, you would need just the proper Nardi hub fora CGT. I say wait until you get it and take it to a machinists shop and have the horn ground turn signal canceler moved around.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also do you want me to look for an A4 knob for you?










_Modified by yumyjagermiester at 11:10 AM 8-6-2003_


----------



## turboquattro (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*

I thought Nardi's steering wheel adapter bolt pattern was the same as a Momo. No?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (turboquattro)*

I was told by a real life Cherman that Momo will not work on a Nardi wheel.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*

The difference from a Momo to a Nardi/Dino/Jamex etc wheel is the pattern. The Momo has a bit smaller diameter, but the biggest difference is where the holes are located.
Envision an analog clock. The Momo bolts are located at 12-2-4-6-8-10, while Nardi, Jamex and the Audi sport wheel has the bolts located at 1-3-5-7-9-11.
Edit: I have two Nardi hubs for the type 89 left over, if somebody needs it.


_Modified by PerL at 10:25 PM 8-6-2003_


----------



## turboquattro (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

Here's an adapter that illustrates what you describe:
http://www.sportscar-parts.com...00002
You can see that it's a bolt circle diameter thing. By the way, the hubs that are the same as Momo's are Sparco's.









_Modified by turboquattro at 1:28 PM 8-6-2003_


_Modified by turboquattro at 1:30 PM 8-6-2003_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (turboquattro)*

Exactly, there you have it. That looks like an adapter from one bolt circle to another, btw.


----------



## turboquattro (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

Lol, you mean like from Momo bolt circle to Nardi?







(that's what that is)

_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Exactly, there you have it. That looks like an adapter from one bolt circle to another, btw.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

PerL: I got a slight feeling in my gut that (with my luck) this







wheel I won and that will soon be in transit, may not have a hub







. So I may need a hub from you at that time.
Can someone translate this from Cherman to Amurican to see if it states whether or not a hub comes with it: 
"orig. Audi S2 Lederlenkrad mit Knopf und Emblem . Alles Neu. Paßt auf viele Audifahrzeuge (Coupe, Quattro, Limosiene) Kenner wissen wie teuer diese Teile sind. "
TIA







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_
"orig. Audi S2 Lederlenkrad mit Knopf und Emblem . Alles Neu. Paßt auf viele Audifahrzeuge (Coupe, Quattro, Limosiene) Kenner wissen wie teuer diese Teile sind. "
TIA







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

"Original Audi S2 leather steering wheel with horn button and emblem (badge). All is new, fits several Audi vehicles (Coupe, quattro, sedan). Enthusiasts know how pricy these parts are."
It doesnt say if it is with a hub or not, but judging from the picture, I'd say that it is without. Sure you can buy one of my hubs. I have no use for them. I dont know what they are worth, but a new Jamex hub is about $60 here in Norway.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

Thanks man! I got a feeling it will come in one peice, if not, it looks like I'll be hunting down those US spec 4k clear blinkers







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*

Need a hub for a typ89? Humm....hello! I just bought one of these wheels that comes with a hub and the hub won't fit my typ85... If you don't buy PerL's hub you can buy mine...


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (duandcc)*

Well, since shipping from you would be cheaper, ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_ if not, it looks like I'll be hunting down those US spec 4k clear blinkers







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !

Please do anyway, I have a few club friends who'd love some clear blinkers!


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

I'll go this coming Saturday to my local yard and see what I can do for ya . . .


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_Screws right on. Not to many people like my red leather knob, but my car is read so I like it







. So do you want me to look for one for you? I would suspect it to be around $30...









Is that a ring of carbon fiber around the top? If so did they make a black one with carbon fiber? If it is not carbon fiber, and you have not already bought one for me, Force5 sells A4 leather shift knobs for $20...


----------

